# crail air field



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

hey any o you guys from east o scotland go to crail air field when its on ???


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I used to go when i had my crx but that was a few years ago


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i go :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

i min i go 28th feb is the first show fastcar opener at crail heres a like to there web site

http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

i went for years but stopped, about 20 car fae dundee went through and camped the whole weekend they were the dayz like.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

aye min used to camp in places where we relly shopuldn't have haha ( the old Course ) haha


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Never been yet as always have somethin else on but going to go to a couple days this year. :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ive never been either, hopefully one nice day


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ive been told to take a coat no matter what time of year with it being right next to the shore. Pretty blowy when the wind comes in from the sea too.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Ive been told to take a coat no matter what time of year with it being right next to the shore. Pretty blowy when the wind comes in from the sea too.


Aye, its never really that warm there. 
I used to go when i had my WRX, but have not been for years.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep went a few times mate Kev had a P1 at the time it was awesome! but full of twats and i'm to old for that now lol.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Yep went a few times mate Kev had a P1 at the time it was awesome! but full of twats and i'm to old for that now lol.


your crazy,to old :lol:

your right in full of bams more like it,two much drinking going on and it blows the day for everyone


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

its real COLD out there,make sure if you go,you have a built in heater in your jacket :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

its normally ok if the sun is out but supose it is scotland haha and it doesnt take long for ur car to dry if u wash it lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Used to go all the time back in the day :lol: Nearly nine years ago now dam i am getting old.
Remember i bought a old nissan sylvia turbo took it on the floating oval one lap and i had blown the turbo and the clutch left it there and had to hitch a lift back to aberdeen oh happy days.
Its all full of jap cars with bodykits now and corsas with big kits not my idea of a nice motor but each to there own imo.
Much better in the days when it was Rs Turbos/cossies/mk 1 2 golfs and my old g60 mk1 golf :driver:. Mk2 escorts oh how the times have moved on :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

I used to go all the time!! when i had my 1st 106 quiky and rallye but not been in ages either 

Planning on going a few times this year tho


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

i loved going years ago when there were alot of people going from Dundee great banter at nites to when everybody was camping, had a corsa bac in the day kitted out subs amps the works was having a sound off with a guy and forgot that my car wasn't started LOL totally flattened the battary and had to get people tae push is total PAP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

We are going to be up with my friends magazine this year with a live demonstration display.

Its a good day out, but even with the sun out, bring a jacket, its always chilly!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well there are some nice cars go from pics Ive seen. Seen a LOT of Capris, Escorts, Minis etc from when cars were cars. Not plastic boxes. 

And theres gonna be another one to add to the ranks too.....<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Been once.. Few folk getting a bit over-excited there but ah well it was a good day. Bloody crap weather though


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Used to go back in the day!

I remember getting sunburned to hell once! Must be 9 years ago! Loads of folk from Aberdeen used to go down.

Was quite fun but way to many neds/bams for my liking.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

If you stay away from mag days like fast car and the likes then it not bad, normal days you can get a good 10-15 runs if your there early. Mag days 3-5 if your lucky plus all the bams and the polis patrol like mad. I am going up Feb/march times


----------



## IanS21 (Dec 21, 2009)

hoping to get up this year


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I want to go and laugh at all the fibreglass and plastic on show on "Proper mintal motors min!" :lol:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Back in the day - the phrase for this topic!

Same here all the mag days but as mentioned full of twats.

I prefered knockhill though.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

nevermind knockhill what about the banger racing at cowdenbeath - now theres some motors could be doin with detailin'! :lol::lol:


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Some motors worth looking at but has anyone had a look a mile further along the road where the real racing takes place?

http://www.eskc.net/

Not to be laughed at, 8 year olds travelling at up to 45mph & the older lads at around 75mph


----------



## Beef-Mc (Jun 12, 2008)

As above really, avoid the max power days, fast ford etc then it's not too bad provided you go early enough.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Used to be there all the time. I was the one who was on the 1/4 mile ALL day long - in the ambulance lol. Use to get a right laugh at the wee dolly bird on the start line freezing her t*ts off, blue and white marble and trying to look sexy!



k4ith said:


> the polis patrol like mad.


Aye you're damn right. Never seen a mag weekend yet that didn't have a couple of those wee plastic barry cars upside down in a field. Bit like a swarm of ants as all the pals of the driver gathered round - not to make sure their mate was alright, but to strip as much kit of the car as they could get their mits on. Many of them weren't insured for the mods on their cars anyway so a roadside auction was the only way to recoup the cash.



Drew_B said:


> Some motors worth looking at but has anyone had a look a mile further along the road where the real racing takes place?
> 
> http://www.eskc.net/


Did a lot of duties at this place as well. Good bunch, got treated much better there than the twonks that run crail airfield. Great kids too, really safe eventing.

Did a lot up in Leuchars with the MotoX - now THATS mental. Totty wee kiddies on motocross, jumping 8 ft in the air!


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

i go sometimes, going with the leon in june or july to the national scn meet and the car will be all detailed for then with more engine mods


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fast car day tomorrow......get your plastic fantastic bumpered corsas out! :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> Fast car day tomorrow......get your plastic fantastic bumpered corsas out! :lol:


hey! less of it lol

i learned the error of my ways


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

mick1985 said:


> hey! less of it lol
> 
> i learned the error of my ways


:lol: Just noticed your avatar.......... Wasnt aimed at you honest! I can cope with stuff thats subtle but massive stuff gives me the boke lol!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> :lol: Just noticed your avatar.......... Wasnt aimed at you honest! I can cope with stuff thats subtle but massive stuff gives me the boke lol!


nah mate am kidding on that was my car about 4 years ago as i say i learned lol just thought i would noise you up :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

hey guys was at crail yesturday so will post up a thread cuse took heeps of pics lol some ok cars like from a 2 tone pink 206 to a 458 farrari lol gd day like will do it l8r when i get hame


----------

